

Rovio (Angry Birds) Sells 1M T-Shirts And 1M Toys Per Month - tylerrooney
http://techcrunch.com/2011/09/12/angry-birds-the-brand-rovio-sells-1m-t-shirts-and-1m-plush-toys-per-month/

======
tylerrooney
And it's worth pointing out that their site is Shopify :
<http://shop.angrybirds.com>

~~~
smackfu
I know the toys are in retail too.

------
n9com
Holt shit, this may actually be more profitable than their appstore business!

~~~
tvon
It would explain the many free updates they've provided.

------
notahacker
I wonder if their official merchandise outsells the cheap t-shirts that are
popular in Asia, where you'll see entire stalls full of Angry Birds t-shirts
alongside Facebook and YouTube flip-flops

------
rokhayakebe
I guess the $1B+ valuation doesn't look so crazy anymore.

~~~
Maakuth
Actually just today one Finnish paper speculated
([http://www.kauppalehti.fi/5/i/yritykset/yritysuutiset/?oid=2...](http://www.kauppalehti.fi/5/i/yritykset/yritysuutiset/?oid=20110992603))
that they might soon take over Nokia with their market cap! Sounds pretty far-
fetched though.

